

User Acquisition, from the Trenches - bvanvugt
http://blog.hrck.ca/post/75737598813/user-acquisition-from-the-trenches

======
gk1
I was hoping you'd go into more details than this. What I gathered from this
post:

\- Riding on backs of tangentially related companies (I don't mean that in a
bad way) was okay, but no conclusive numbers shared.

\- Cold emailing: Worth the effort, but no numbers shared.

\- Hacker News exposure: no visible effect.

\- SEO: ?? Coming soon

Are you just cautious about sharing business metrics (even some?), or could
you be tracking your acquisition channels better?

For anyone else who's trying different approaches (as you should be), please
take the time to set up your analytics... It's not _that_ hard, and it will
pay off ten-fold because you'll learn what's worth spending your precious time
on, and what isn't. I'd be happy to answer any general questions about this or
offer help.

~~~
mrmch
Hey Greg, awesome feedback. This definitely wasn't meant as a quantitive
analysis of our acquisition channels, as you point out. The goal was to
elaborate on what channels we use, and how our strategy has changed.

I definitely agree, there's nothing wrong with riding the backs of related
companies! It's an amazing way to grow, if things align.

If there's enough interest I'd like to explore a more metrics driven post --
we definitely have that data :)

------
unsane1
There seem to be at least a couple of spelling/grammar errors on the Stripe
post, fyi.

we'll >>merges<< the information

You have an email >>provder<<

~~~
mrmch
Thanks for the note, looks like someone doesn't have spellcheck enabled in
Vim.

Edit: Fixed! In case anyone is wondering, here's a quick tutorial on how to
enable spellcheck in vim: [https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/357267:using-
spell-che...](https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/357267:using-spell-
checking-in-vim)

------
shravan
Heads up - the first link to Sendwithus is broken.

~~~
mrmch
Thanks shravan, fixed that now!

------
FastFourier
Fantastic guys and an amazingly effective tool.

~~~
mrmch
Let us@sendwithus.com know what you like best and we'll send you a surprise :)

